# OPFS by PawPaw Sailor



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys well it finally mine! My Brazilian Jatoba PFS was waiting for me at the post office this morning. Its my wife's birthday today also :angrymod: so my chances of going out for a shoot looked slim... Well four hours of playing good shopping husband and when we got home I was allowed to go walk the dog over my quiet woodland and with my new toy I skipped happily along. First impressions of the PFS other than WOW were that believe it or not it seemed slightly larger than I had imagined (which is a good thing). The wood that my slingshot is made from Jatoba is I believe Brazilian Cherry, it reminds me for no specific reason of a very foreign alternative to Laburnham wood because of the slightly perlecent appearance. The finish is superior smooth like glass yet not to slippery. The handling of this slingshot is great I am finding the adjustment to true PFS style difficult and have had a couple of flyers already due to my bad technique and not flipping after release, however this is only an issue when I make rushed shots I had a fairly challenging shot at a wood pigeon at roost about 20M high in a tree I decided not to go for kill but just to scare him off ( he looked to cosy up there h34r a combination of me trying to aim through shrubbery and the acute angle with no flip sent the ball flip flopping into nowhere.

I decided to get the style dialled in before trying this again so me and dog parked ourselves up on a bank and let pretty much all the ammo I had on me (150) shots into a steel bucket dumped in a bog. The bucket took a pounding and I could see that at 10M with concentration I had put all my shots within a tennis ball sized aim spot! these PFS are accurate!

I forgot to take my camera with me in a flustered rush so no in the field shots just some pics of the slingshot in my workshop. Thank you Perry for such a nice addition to my collection and thank you for the extra band sets you included this was a nice surprise If you guys are looking for a truly collectors piece PFS then drop Perry a P.M


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you Ben for a very kind review. I hope you have many enjoyable days with your dog and PFS.

Most Sincerely,

Perry


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Perry`s work is second to none, happy shootin Ben...


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's a beauty. I can relate. I got the English Yew.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Fine Work!


----------

